# Грыжа диска L4-L5



## Zvezda (18 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите возможно ли обойтись без операции.
Мне 30 лет, рост 169,вес 54. Боли в поясницы стали появляться когда ребёнок подрос до 9 кг. В осном беспокоили при сгибании разгибании поясницы с ребёнком на руках. В мае  начался дискомфорт в ногах, немного потягивало   немогла найти удобную позу для сна. Обратилась к неврологу. Всё рефлексы были в норме . Назначение мовалис в укола 3 дня и мильгама 10. Проколола  полегчало.
И благополучно продолжила таскать ребёнка на руках  коляску и т. Д.
Через две недели во время поднятия ребёнка резкая боль внизу слева от поясницы. Так у меня ни разу не болело и я вообще решила  что это почки . Пошла к терапевту. И началось  .анализы УЗИ и т. Д. Знала, что надо делать мрт, но боялась самой процедуры. В итоге начало тянуть нерв на правой ноге при ходьбе, через два дня встала и онемела нога правая. Ложусь все проходит,  сижу тоже отпускает. Бегом на мрт и вот результат. После мрт сразу к неврологу. Назначение такое. Мовалис 5 уколов, нейромидин 10 уколов, далее 20 дней в таблетках, комбилипен на месяц. Результат лечения. На третий день ноге полегчало, стала неметь реже, могу пройти больше. Ночью сплю плохо, больно двигаться в постели  переварачиваться, ногу иногда печёт в области ладыжки и стопы. Иду на консультацию к нейрохирургу, говорит надо резать. Боюсь за ногу, соглашаюсь. Ждать неделю, я готовлюсь, сдаю анализы. За эту неделю нога перестаёт неметь  когда я встаю. Иногда сводит ладыжку и икру. Сплю хорошо. Проходит боль при движении лёжа. Я отказываюсь от операции. Всё таки ребёнку 1,5 года, как без мамы то оставить.
Пошла 3 неделя лечения. Поясница вообще не болит. Осталось онемение стопы по наружному краю, не проходит вообще. Иногда при неловко движении ногой как бы чуть в сторону как будто закусывает нерв какой то, больно. Но если ходить ровненько и осторожно (как хрустальная ваза)  то все ок. Сходила ещё раз к неврологу  она считает это положительной динамикой и считает  что порезать никогда не поздно. Добавила мидокалм и актовегин.
Подскажите,  пожалуйста, можно ли обойтись без операции? И что мне делать  что б не стало хуже?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июл 2018)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2018)

@Zvezda, Мария, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2018)

Онемение не волнует.
Волнует боль и слабость.
С болью понятно, корсет, правильно поведение и лечение.
А слабость?
На пятках и носках походите, слабость есть?


----------



## Zvezda (19 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вот снимки.

     

На пятках и  носках хожу нормально. Слабости не ощущаю. Сегодня при ходьбе присутствует покалывание в правой стопе. Иногда показывает и левую стопу. Но с левой все хорошо, она не онемела.
Симптомы меняются каждый день. Можно ли это считать положительной динамикой ? Или это затишье перед бурей? Очень боюсь ухудшения.
Спасибо всем огромное за ответы !!!

Медикаментозное лечение продолжаю. Корсет в каких случаях одевать? Нагрузку в виде подъёма тяжестей исключила полностью. И ещё забыла добавить, что ахилов рефлекс на правой ноге отсутствует.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2018)

Снимки не те.
Показания к операции. Плановые.
Вполне можно побороться без операции.


----------



## Zvezda (20 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, что значит снимки не те? Не поняла?


----------



## Zvezda (20 Июл 2018)

Ещё такой вопрос к докторам назрел. Начиталась, что если грыжа свеженькая, то она при адекватном лечении начинает быстро уменьшаться. Вопрос:
1. Это правда?
2. Как то можно понять срок давности грыжи? По снимкам мрт например?
3. Через какое время от начала лечения имеет смысл повторить мрт?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июл 2018)

Отсутствуют продольные и поперечные снимки.


----------



## seronrog (23 Июл 2018)

Сразу оговорюсь что я не доктор, и все мои выводы являются моим личным мнением и все действия основанные на них должны быть согласованы с лечащими врачами.

По сути - основная причина такого положения у вас - дегенеративные изменение позвоночника, межпозвоночных дисков, связок. мышц. В общем всего что задействовано в опорно двигательном аппарате. Связано это с малой физической активностью, сидящим образом жизни (если конечно нет каких то серьезных патологий) - что приводит к атрофии мышц спины и вся нагрузка ложится на позвоночные диски, появляется искривление позвоночника и в добавок падает микроциркуляция крови, замедляются все обменные процессы в тканях дисков и прочих.

Так что нужно лечить позвоночник в целом - тут основное это физ нагрузка (ЛФК), специальные комплекс упражнений который позволит укрепить мышцы и возобновит микроциркуляцию крови в тканях позвоночника до адекватного уровня. Все упражнения нужно подбирать с врачом , что бы не ухудшить положения. Тренировка мышц спины потребует посещения тренажерного зала, только на тренажерах можно более менее безопасно это делать. На счет корсета - он просто ограничивает движения спины, то есть вы не сможете как то неловко повернуться наклониться и тем самым резко ухудшить положение,НО корсет всю жизнь носить не будешь - а в нем мышцы спины начнут атрофироваться еще быстрее, как временная мера может - но не выход.

Медикаменты поддерживают нервную систему - но борются с причиной нарушения.

Операция - эта как экстренная мера что бы не наступило необратимых последствий, и опять же после нее реабилитация, физиотерапия и тоже ЛФК пожизненно. По разным данным после операций грыжи рецидивируют в 50% случаев, плюс есть риски самой операции.

Также стоит проверить мышцы спины на миофасциальный синдром  - эта такая штука, при которой мышцы теряют свою эластичность, появляется скованность, зажатость мышц. Часто мышцы спины с одной стороны зажаты больше чем с другое, появляется дисбаланс и со временем позвоночник искривляется. Тоже утолщения связок ,что у вас в диагнозе, характерно для миофасциального синдрома - мышца теряет эластичность и увеличивается нагрузка на связку, что со временем приводит к ее утолщению.

По сути состояние нашего тела соответствует нашему образу жизни - на работе мы сидим, передвигаемся на автомобиле или автотранспорте, мало двигаемся, а самая большая нагрузка - это сумки из магазина. Вот наша спина и принимает такой вид что бы выдерживать такие нагрузки и еще чуть чуть запаса, а тут ребенок в 9 кг , да еще которого нужно поднять, держать, носить - мышцы спины не справляются, организм вынужден всю нагрузку перенести на сам позвоночник и тут привет от грыжи диска.

Мой совет - найти врача по ЛФК который покажет что как делать, согласовать это с неврологом, настроиться на позитивную картину своего будущего, и ежедневно работать над собой.

А большинство нейрохирургов почти всегда говорят резать - они же ХИРУРГИ, они не умеют по другому лечить, и к тому же большинство заинтересованно финансово.


----------



## Zvezda (24 Июл 2018)

@seronrog, спасибо за участие, советы и развёрнутый ответ!
Сейчас как раз в поиске хорошего лфк.
Беда в том, что все врачи в разных местах и каждый лечит свое... А хочется  чтоб как тот все вместе посовещались и решили
Может кто посоветует хороший мед. центр, санаторий или ещё что. Где реально помогают ,а не просто денег хотят. Чтоб все специалисты в одном месте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Что со снимками, получится?


----------



## Zvezda (24 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте, вот ещё снимки. Сорри, если не те. На диске их куча целая, а я в них вообще не разбираюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Грыжа есть.
На операцию не настроены, готовы бороться?


----------



## Zvezda (24 Июл 2018)

Там 120 штук. Что все фоткать?..   Например, те что вид сверху около 20. Всё надо?

Ну раз от операции отказалась  значит готова. Как то сразу под нож не хочется  если есть варианты. Они ведь есть ???


----------



## seronrog (24 Июл 2018)

Вроде как делают 3 поперечных снимка на каждый межпозвоночный диск. Найдите на которых есть выпячивание диска в сторону корешков (на снимке вниз).


----------



## Zvezda (24 Июл 2018)

Ситуация на сегодняшний день такая. Допиваю назначенные таблетки. Собираюсь на физио, но боюсь, чтоб не навредить. В основ лежу и хожу. Гулять много боюсь. Вчера вот гуляла  нога правая вроде как устала. Сегодня после небольшой прогулки побаливает как будто нерв в ягодице. Опять лежу
Что мне делать не знаю. Ходить можно много или лучше отдыхать? Какое физио лучше в моей ситуации?
Пока в растрепаных чувствах не могу понять как жить и что делать..


----------



## seronrog (24 Июл 2018)

Вроде как если онемение стойкое, а постоянной боли нет - это значит что онемение не из-за того что грыжа давит, а из-за того что нерв был поврежден в результате компрессии которая спала или значительно уменьшилась. Чувствительность восстановится - только не сразу, через несколько недель, месяц.

Уважаемые врачи, поправьте, если ошибаюсь.

При ходьбе создается вертикальная нагрузка, хоть и меньше чем при сидении. Если ходьба приносит дискомфорт или появление боли - лучше ограничить. Заменить упражнениями в лежачем положении. При ходьбе использовать кроссовки с толстой мягкой подошвой из пены (хоть китайские хоть корейские), опираться на ногу при шаге как можно мягче, ходить медленно и осторожно - все это что бы уменьшить ударную нагрузку при ходьбе.

И ни в кем случае нельзя днями отлеживаться (если конечно это не острый период когда больно просто стоять) - грыжа давит на окружающие ткани, возникает асептическое воспаление и отек, что увеличивает компрессию на нервные корешки. Когда мы просто лежим, микроциркуляция крови падает и отек плохо рассасывается.


----------



## Zvezda (24 Июл 2018)

Фото с МРТ

               

Продолжение

      

Забыла добавить. Онемение как будто проходит. Может от горизантального положения. А может я привыкла за три недели. Недавно было онемение 3 пальцев и половины стопы. Сейчас в основном мезинец онемевший стопа также половина.

@seronrog, спасибо !!!

Кстати про ходьбу и кроссовки. Я так понимаю моё плоскостопие усугубляет ситуацию?.. Возможно спец стельки нужны .


----------



## seronrog (25 Июл 2018)

Насколько я знаю, при плоскостопии из-за низкого свода страдают центральные косточки стопы при опоре на носок. Тут же главный принцип - как можно мягче ставить пятку на землю при ходьбе, а следовательно важны свойства материала под пяткой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

seronrog написал(а):


> Вроде как если онемение стойкое, а постоянной боли нет - это значит что онемение не из-за того что грыжа давит, а из-за того что нерв был поврежден в результате компрессии которая спала или значительно уменьшилась. Чувствительность восстановится - только не сразу, через несколько недель, месяц.
> 
> Уважаемые врачи, поправьте, если ошибаюсь.


Правильно


----------



## Zvezda (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, прокомментируете снимки? Жду вашего совета!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Грыжа есть.
Решили бороться, давайте.


----------



## Zvezda (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,краткость - сестра таланта . Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих, тоже понятно. Но хотелось бы как то поподробнее, план действий что ли... Что сейчас показано, чтоб не усугубить. Помимо медикаментов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Так я и спрашиваю.
Значит готовы.
Все постоянные читатели устали на форуме от моих перечислений, но для каждого нового приходится начинать сначала.
Цели и задачи своего лечения понимаете?


----------



## Zvezda (25 Июл 2018)

Готова !!! Я от вас не успела устать ещё! Для каждого нового сначала, это правильно. Понятно, что спина у всех больная, но у каждого же по своему. Цели и задачи смутно. Прочла конечно много. То, что образ жизни менять понятно. Пока основная цель, чтоб хуже не стало. Ну, а по возможности, конечно лучше !!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2018)

Цель - чтобы не болело.
Чтобы не болело надо достичь трех задач:
1. Устранить отек и воспаление.
2. Перераспределить нагрузку с пораженных сегментов на доровые
3. Способствовать процессу - усыхания, заживления, рассасывания, резорбции, шрамирования... грыжи диска для уменьшения ее размеров.
Задачи ясны.

Теперь давайте насыщать задачи методами и методиками.
Часть *первой задачи *Вы уже выполнили принимая НПВМ и Миорелаксанты, и к этому надо добавлять физиотерапию, рефлексотерапию, очень хорошо это локальное введение стероидов на пораженном сегменте.
Вот все перечисление возможного (имхо)
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

В процессе  лечения, возможет возврат боли, и тогда все перечисленное вам придется применить снова. Поэтому некая "аптечка на обострение" должна быть и ее нужно составить и иметь.

Тут все понятно?

*Вторая задача:*


----------



## Zvezda (26 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вот это план!!! Спасибо!!!! Понятно. 
Локальное введение стероидов на пораженном сегменте. Я так понимаю, что это нейрохирурги должны делать? Или кто?
Жду задачу номер два!

У меня с хирургами как то не сложилось... Они меня лечить отказались))  при том, что нет у меня болей сильных и постоянных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2018)

2. Перераспределить нагрузку с пораженных сегментов на здоровые
Ту все просто.
Для больных все делать правильно:  http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine
Для здоровых - контроль подвижности и увеличение ее, если она ограничена.
То есть массаж, мануальная терапия, лфк лечебное, потом восстановительное, потом физические тренировки. ЛФК нашли разобрались?
*
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.


----------



## Zvezda (26 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ваши упражнения нашла, начинаю делать. Продолжаю искать инструктора лфк, чтоб меня проконтролировал ( что то у нас с ними туго) Вопросы:
1. Корсет какой выбрать и как часто носить если не болит, но есть риск неудачно повернуться, нагуться резко и т. д. Карапуз же мелкий рядом постоянно бегает)))
2. Вытяжение в моем случае не противопоказано? Вроде как есть такие кому нельзя.

@Доктор Ступин, огромное Вам Спасибо!!! Спасибо за время, что уделяете, за план действий, за надежду !!! 
Была я у трех неврологов. Ну вот хоть бы один, что то подобное сказал... Посоветую им в следующий раз памятки сделать для таких пациентов, если рассказать некогда или не хочется.

Эх, не знала я, что есть матрацы с функцией вытяжения...Буквально месяц назад был куплен новый ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2018)

Zvezda написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, ваши упражнения нашла, начинаю делать. Продолжаю искать инструктора лфк, чтоб меня проконтролировал ( что то у нас с ними туго) Вопросы:
> 1. Корсет какой выбрать и как часто носить если не болит, но есть риск неудачно повернуться, нагуться резко и т. д. Карапуз же мелкий рядом постоянно бегает)))
> 2. Вытяжение в моем случае не противопоказано? Вроде как есть такие кому нельзя.


Лфк делать до боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль. Сможете каждый день хорошо, но и через день не плохо. На каждый период по недели, но если больно, то по две.
Главное понемногу, по чуть-чуть и не спеша.
1. Корсет. Сперва вот это, потом обсудим подробности именно какой нужен.
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov
2. Вытяжение. Недопоняли. Вопрос что вытягивать? А вытягивать не поражённые место, а те что остались здоровыми, но временно не работающих, что улучшит и облегчит процесс восстановления после обострения. 
Есть вытяжение и поражённого сегмента, но это уже как операция и там специфичное и вытяжение, и специфичная фиксация после него, и специфичная готовность к операции в любой момент обострениям.
Об этом пока не говорим.



Zvezda написал(а):


> Эх, не знала я, что есть матрацы с функцией вытяжения...Буквально месяц назад был куплен новый ((


Можно и просто накладку на него.

Как разберётесь с этим:
3. Способствовать процессу - усыхания, заживления, рассасывания, резорбции, шрамирования... грыжи диска для уменьшения ее размеров.


----------



## Zvezda (27 Июл 2018)

С лфк понятно. Про корсеты почитала. Не поняла почему если болит нужно лёжа одевать, а если не болит, то стоя. Один у меня корсет уже имеется 25 см, полужесткий, с шестью рёбрами жёсткости. Честно как его правильно одевать я так и не поняла  всегда по разному получается.
Стыдно, но пока не представляю как вытягивать позвоночник, не затронув пораженный сегмент. Посмотрю.
У нас не так много мест где этим занимаются. Думаю они про это тоже не знают)))  Попробую сходить, послушать. Возможно я ошибаюсь.

Можно и накладку. Если я правильно посмотрела, то стоит она почти как матрац. Можно, конечно на муже сэкономить и купить на половину ))) Завтра его обрадую)))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как разберётесь с этим:
> 3. Способствовать процессу - усыхания, заживления, рассасывания, резорбции, шрамирования... грыжи диска для уменьшения ее размеров.


Я думала первые два пункта  способствуют третьему. Там есть что то ещё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2018)

Zvezda написал(а):


> С лфк понятно. Про корсеты почитала. Не поняла почему если болит нужно лёжа одевать, а если не болит, то стоя. Один у меня корсет уже имеется 25 см, полужесткий, с шестью рёбрами жёсткости. Честно как его правильно одевать я так и не поняла  всегда по разному получается.
> Стыдно, но пока не представляю как вытягивать позвоночник, не затронув пораженный сегмент. Посмотрю.
> У нас не так много мест где этим занимаются. Думаю они про это тоже не знают)))  Попробую сходить, послушать. Возможно я ошибаюсь.


25 см есть и уже хорошо, главное понимание куда и как одевать.
Куда понятно- на поясницу, причём так чтобы поражённый сегмент был по середине корсета. Где поражённый сегмент и куда одевать понято? Если нет - фотосинтез точкой боли со спины и сбоку, будем рисовать.
Как - при боли, при нагрузке, полчаса утром, если даже не болит. Про лёжа и стоя- штангист для нагрузки одевает свой корсет - пояс стоя или лежа?

Про вытяжение без поражённого сегмента. Во первых это делается мануальной терапией- Ее для того и придумали чтобы можно было двигать - вытягивать отдельные позвонки в позвоночнике. Поэтому врач оценивает позвоночник и если видит что в здоровом сегменте есть временно ограничение он его устраняет. Он же оценивает и больные мышцы и если надо работает с этими мышцами чтобы не болели и чтобы не возвращались временные ограничения в поражено сегменте. Во вторых, есть специальная аппаратура для вытяжения, где фиксируется поражённый сегмент и тянуться остальные. В третьих - организм то же умный. Например если Вы повиснете на турнике, какие сегменты потянуться  - что здоровее или те где все больно и от боли тут же происходит спазм мышц этого сегмента.
Разобрались?


Zvezda написал(а):


> Я думала первые два пункта  способствуют третьему. Там есть что то ещё?


К этому вернёмся ещё.


----------



## Zvezda (28 Июл 2018)

Про корсет внесли ясность. Спасибо! Когда и куда одевать понятно. Осталось научится правильно это делать). Как сильно затягивать не понятно. Попробую к врачу с ним сходить. Может покажет) 
Про вытяжение теперь тоже понятно. Прочитала про аппаратное.. Страшное дело...(((. Мануальную терапию тоже боюсь. Но лучше уж её. Прочитала отзывы про наших мануальщиков. Примерно как в деревню к народному целителю съездить... Страшно! Буду искать.


----------



## seronrog (28 Июл 2018)

видео для мотивации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2018)

Zvezda написал(а):


> Про вытяжение теперь тоже понятно. Прочитала про аппаратное.. Страшное дело...(((. Мануальную терапию тоже боюсь. Но лучше уж её. Прочитала отзывы про наших мануальщиков. Примерно как в деревню к народному целителю съездить... Страшно! Буду искать.


Делайте ЛФК, оно все заменяет.


----------



## Zvezda (28 Июл 2018)

@seronrog, спасибо за видео! Класс!!! Очень полезно посмотреть. За идею с кроссовками тоже спасибо. У меня, как у человека далёкого от спорта их просто нет. Сегодня была в магазине,продавца замучала)). Сначала эффект мне был не понятен, поняла когда одела то в чем пришла.

Лфк вроде нашла. Центр медицинской реабилитации. В понедельник иду. Надеюсь возьмут)))


----------



## Zvezda (2 Авг 2018)

Итак ,прошёл месяц с того дня, когда я узнала про грыжу. Таблетки выпила все .Онемение почти прошло. Пальцы все отошли, на стопе вроде лёгкое присутствует. Иногда при ходьбе пробегает мурашки, в стопе какие то ощущения бывают, всегда разные, не описать. Живу в щадящем режиме. Не наклоняюсь, хожу тихо и осторожно. Ничего тяжелее пакета молока не поднимаю.
На лфк меня, кстати, не взяли (((. Сказали, что грыжами они не занимаются. Странно, конечно...
ЛФК дома для острого периода начала, делаю не все  некоторые упражнения страшно. Например, прогибание позвоночника вверх, боюсь не так сделать.
Пошла на физио. Физиотерапевт назначил магнит на поясницу, лазер также на поясницу и ногу по линии нерва. После первой процедуры тянуло ногу. Спина не болит. Утром все нормально. Сегодня вторая процедура, ногу уже не тянет, но ощущение, что боль возвращается. Так как в начале было, при определённом положении тела, будто нерв зажимает и очень больно.

@Доктор Ступин, вы сказали, что возможен возврат боли. К физиотерапии это тоже относится? Или мне нужно заменить какую то процедуру? 
И ещё вопрос по упражнениям. Сколько подходов, по сколько раз на каждое упражнение. Ну так в среднем. Понятно, что если болит, то сколько сможешь. А если не болит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2018)

При физиотерапии на 3/5 сеансе возможно короткое не сильное обострение. 
5-10 повторений, можно 1-2 подхода, все до боли и не через боль!


----------



## Zvezda (2 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При физиотерапии на 3/5 сеансе возможно короткое не сильное обострение.


То есть если тянет ногу после первого сеанса, это плохо? Менять процедуры? Или нужно сделать 3-5 процедур, а там видно будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

3-5


----------



## Zvezda (3 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Поняла. Ещё один вопрос, если можно. Физио каждый день или лучше через день? Просто когда то делала физио в поликлинике по месту жительства, так там всегда через день назначали. Сейчас платно хожу. Ничего не сказали. Думаю им лучше каждый день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

Если только физио, то каждый день


----------



## Zvezda (3 Авг 2018)

Ещё раз спасибо! Задала тот же вопрос физиотерапевту. Тоже сказала, что нужно каждый день. Как приятно когда мнения врачей сходятся. Теперь не сомневаюсь!


----------

